# The Batman (spoilers)



## Morrus (Mar 5, 2022)

I'd describe this as Bladerunner (tonally) crossed with Seven crossed with Taxi Driver. Those waiting for a noir detective Batman, this is it. It’s so noir, he even talks in voiceover throughout. 

It's long though. 

I liked it. I don't know if I liked it as much as Dark Knight, but it was very good. It drips with atmosphere. The violence is quite visceral.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 5, 2022)

How would you grade Robert Pattinson?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 5, 2022)

Aeson said:


> How would you grade Robert Pattinson?



He did  great job. A different take on Bruce Wayne; this Batman leans into the damaged side of his character. I can see why some people might not like his more emo take, but I felt it worked well. As Batman, he's a lot more vulnerable than you might be used to -- he's more a private eye in a weird costume than a superhero.


----------



## BRayne (Mar 6, 2022)

Morrus said:


> He did  great job. A different take on Bruce Wayne; this Batman leans into the damaged side of his character. I can see why some people might not like his more emo take, but I felt it worked well. As Batman, he's a lot more vulnerable than you might be used to -- he's more a private eye in a weird costume than a superhero.




Though even then I feel like the ending sets him up to be a more hopeful take on Batman than we've gotten in live action for quite a while.


----------



## Jacob Lewis (Mar 6, 2022)

I heard good things from lots of people. I just don't know if I have another _Batman_ actor or movie in me.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 6, 2022)

They're setting up for sequels? Color me shocked.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 6, 2022)

Jacob Lewis said:


> I heard good things from lots of people. I just don't know if I have another _Batman_ actor or movie in me.



I’d skip it then. There’s no point going to see a film if it doesn’t call to you. Life’s too short!


----------



## Aeson (Mar 6, 2022)

Jacob Lewis said:


> I heard good things from lots of people. I just don't know if I have another _Batman_ actor or movie in me.



Batman is like Jello, there's always room.


----------



## This Effin’ GM (Mar 6, 2022)

I loved it. So much to like. Watching Bruce after he dedicated a decade or more to learning how to take down bad guys and watching him realize “oops, I might have forgotten a few things like what Wayne brings to the table over Batman” or “I should have tested the flight suit first” or “wait I need to know Spanish?” We’re honestly some of my favorite ever Batman moments.

I don’t want to see “Batman: the god” anymore I’m getting tired of that. Show me Batman telling Jim Gordon “no guns” and Jim just brushing him off because he’s a clueless brawler in head to toe bullet proof armor, man. Show me Batman stumbling over what to say to a girl he is attracted to but not knowing how to switch off detective observation mode and sputter “you have a lot of cats”. Show me him diving into a flooded coliseum because he doesn’t know what to do but he knows he has to do something more than punch guys.

I loved this film.


----------



## Ryujin (Mar 6, 2022)

Morrus said:


> He did  great job. A different take on Bruce Wayne; this Batman leans into the damaged side of his character. I can see why some people might not like his more emo take, but I felt it worked well. As Batman, he's a lot more vulnerable than you might be used to -- he's more a private eye in a weird costume than a superhero.



So more back to his origins, rather than what he's become over the decades.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 6, 2022)

This Effin’ GM said:


> I loved it. So much to like. Watching Bruce after he dedicated a decade or more to learning how to take down bad guys and watching him realize “oops, I might have forgotten a few things like what Wayne brings to the table over Batman” or “I should have tested the flight suit first” or “wait I need to know Spanish?” We’re honestly some of my favorite ever Batman moments.
> 
> I don’t want to see “Batman: the god” anymore I’m getting tired of that. Show me Batman telling Jim Gordon “no guns” and Jim just brushing him off because he’s a clueless brawler in head to toe bullet proof armor, man. Show me Batman stumbling over what to say to a girl he is attracted to but not knowing how to switch off detective observation mode and sputter “you have a lot of cats”. Show me him diving into a flooded coliseum because he doesn’t know what to do but he knows he has to do something more than punch guys.
> 
> I loved this film.



I feel like Bale and Keaton did most of that stuff.


----------



## ART! (Mar 6, 2022)

I went into it half-expecting to not like it, but I really liked it. 

The trailers portrayed it all as too sullen for my tastes, and it _is_ a pretty sombre film, but artfully so, I think.

I really liked how when Pattinson's Batman isn't fighting, he's slow, methodical, and non-reactive (he barely reacts to criticism or threats, for instance).

The movie doesn't stress this, but there's a strong thread in there about the man who was a traumatized boy searching desperately for a way to help another traumatized boy, and how events move him from wanting to help that boy to wanting to help everyone. He goes from a closed-off obsessiveness to a more open acceptance that really transform the way he approaches things. He'll be a better Batman for it.


----------



## This Effin’ GM (Mar 6, 2022)

Morrus said:


> I feel like Bale and Keaton did most of that stuff.



That’s fair! I just felt this one was a little different in those areas, but it’s been a while since I saw Keatons and though I loved The Dark Knight series, I didn’t necessarily love Bale


----------



## Morrus (Mar 7, 2022)

I thought his stillness was very well done. There were stretches where he just didn't say anything, just looked at someone. And how uneasy cops were around him, and how he just ignored it.


----------



## trappedslider (Mar 7, 2022)

When the voice-over started all i could think was Rorschach from Watchmen. Then once it got going, I really liked it  and wished some of the other Batman movies also did it. That's one of the great things from the comics is his inner dialogue.


----------



## Bolares (Mar 7, 2022)

I really loved this movie. This is my favourite Batman movie now.


----------



## Campbell (Mar 8, 2022)

I really like Pattinson as Batman. You feel the anger and frustration behind his crusade in a way that other actors really did not showcase. He's smaller than the other actors who played Batman before, but he feels even more intimidating than even Bale did in the role.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 8, 2022)

Campbell said:


> I really like Pattinson as Batman. You feel the anger and frustration behind his crusade in a way that other actors really did not showcase. He's smaller than the other actors who played Batman before, but he feels even more intimidating than even Bale did in the role.



He’s taller than Bale, Clooney, or Keaton. Same height as Kilmer.  The only taller Batman actor is Affleck.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 8, 2022)

Can I commend the director's willingness to, in the middle of his serious and brooding film, have the Penguin waddle for a few seconds?


----------



## Davies (Mar 9, 2022)

After so many action movies that I thought were too fast-moving, it's interesting to watch one that I think is too slow and ponderous. It's not as bad as I expected it to be, but far from great. That said, I thought all the actors involved were really giving it their all, with a special distinction for Colin Farrell's _amazing_ take on the Penguin. I especially like his last scene, where in contrast to what the mayor is saying about the underworld exploiting the disaster, he just looks more apprehensive about this brave new world that he's inherited than anything else.

I also give the filmmakers points for not showing the Wayne murders _yet again_, despite their importance to the plot, and for preserving their ambiguity. But I really can't stand that they brought HIM into this already crowded film ...


----------



## Beleriphon (Mar 9, 2022)

Davies said:


> But I really can't stand that they brought HIM into this already crowded film ...



Word from the director is that HE's only there because the Matt Reeves likes the actor and wanted to include him somehow. Also, HE may have been somebody Batman dealt with in the two years prior to the movie. Also, not sequel bait, just a bit of world building.


----------



## Khelon Testudo (Mar 11, 2022)

I think one of the best bits was how the Batmobile was bloody scary, _not _due to the number of machine guns on it (there _weren't_ any - Yay!) but because of its shear brutal presence.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 11, 2022)

Thinking on this, this is the first ever Batman who is actually unnerving and scary. When he’s at a crime scene and the cops are all uneasy around him, and he’s a tall guy dressed _really_ weirdly (and they play on the weirdness of it), it really works. When he fights, it’s not cartoon like over the top like Affleck, but it feels real and violent. He’s actually menacing.

It’s the only iteration where he really has a (non-origin story) character arc. At the start of the film he’s the same as Riddler — Riddler isn’t wrong about that. He’s broken and angry and it’s about vengeance for him. He’s no hero; he’s Travis Bickle from Taxi Driver. By the end of the film he is no longer that person.


----------



## Bolares (Mar 11, 2022)

Morrus said:


> Thinking on this, this is the first ever Batman who is actually unnerving and scary. When he’s at a crime scene and the cops are all uneasy around him, and he’s a tall guy dressed _really_ weirdly (and they play on the weirdness of it), it really works. When he fights, it’s not cartoon like over the top like Affleck, but it feels real and violent. He’s actually menacing.
> 
> It’s the only iteration where he really has a (non-origin story) character arc. At the start of the film he’s the same as Riddler — Riddler isn’t wrong about that. He’s broken and angry and it’s about vengeance for him. He’s no hero; he’s Travis Bickle from Taxi Driver. By the end of the film he is no longer that person.



All this. But also... this is the movie that shows Batman having some vulnerability. Be it when talking to catwoman an having 0 moves (he looks like an insecure kid asking the popular girl out to the dance) or being scared shitless when he thinks the riddler discovered who he was.


----------



## ART! (Mar 11, 2022)

Morrus said:


> Thinking on this, this is the first ever Batman who is actually unnerving and scary. When he’s at a crime scene and the cops are all uneasy around him, and he’s a tall guy dressed _really_ weirdly (and they play on the weirdness of it), it really works. When he fights, it’s not cartoon like over the top like Affleck, but it feels real and violent. He’s actually menacing.
> 
> It’s the only iteration where he really has a (non-origin story) character arc. At the start of the film he’s the same as Riddler — Riddler isn’t wrong about that. He’s broken and angry and it’s about vengeance for him. He’s no hero; he’s Travis Bickle from Taxi Driver. By the end of the film he is no longer that person.



Yeah, i think my favorite moment in the film might be when he's trying to help the mayor-elect and the spouse and (the now notably fatherless) son of the former mayor get out of that flooded rubble, and they're initially too scared of him to accept his help.


----------



## wicked cool (Mar 14, 2022)

i loved it! Might be the best batman and best catwoman 

jeffrey wright as gordon was great. 

agree with others it felt like a superhero movie crossed with saw/taxi/seven etc

im not sure it sets up for a sequel based on that 1 scene. based on graphic novels it could be setting up for other stuff. There was another villian character named that we dont see 

i liked the fact he is younger/inexperienced  and there are moments when you see it


----------



## Dire Bare (Mar 14, 2022)

This Effin’ GM said:


> Watching Bruce after he dedicated a decade or more to learning how to take down bad guys . . . .



Just a quick point, in this batverse, Batman's only been doing this for a couple of years, not a decade or more.


----------



## Dire Bare (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm still having trouble seeing Colin Farrell as the Penguin. I mean, I know it's him, and he gave an amazing performance . . . I just look at the character and can't see Farrell!!!

I was also really impressed with John Turturro's Falcone. Really, great performances all around!


----------



## Nikosandros (Mar 14, 2022)

A decent movie, but IMHO too long. I feel that it really should have been trimmed in editing. Some of the scenes dragged way too much for me. Pattinson gave a weak performance, but I was quite impressed with Kravitz. Very good direction and good photography.


----------



## This Effin’ GM (Mar 15, 2022)

Dire Bare said:


> Just a quick point, in this batverse, Batman's only been doing this for a couple of years, not a decade or more.



Right I was specifically referring to pre-Batman training, like how to fight and such. What I assume his teen/early 20s were


----------



## trappedslider (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dire Bare (Mar 19, 2022)

trappedslider said:


>



That was pretty amazing!

But . . . was the Lego Gordon white in this? It's hard for me to tell, being Lego and all in the dark and such, but the Lego Gordon looked more like Gary Oldman than Jeffrey Wright.


----------



## Khelon Testudo (Mar 23, 2022)

I don't think so. But you're right, the lighting makes it difficult to say.


----------



## Davies (Mar 25, 2022)

Deleted scene reveals more about the Riddler's new "friend":

I'm glad this wasn't part of the actual cut; given how much the Riddler uses Jigsaw's playbook, the last thing the film needed was sampling from Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## GreyLord (Mar 28, 2022)

Finally saw it last week.  It started a little weak for me, but it grows on you.  It is different.  I can see it as iconic for this generation.  Basically this generation's Batman (89) or Dark Knight.  I like it a LOT better than Dark Knight.

Had some kids (kids being a relative term, late teens early twenties) with me.  Two of them thought it overly long and that it kept going and going.  The other two loved it.


----------



## Ace (Mar 28, 2022)

Bolares said:


> All this. But also... this is the movie that shows Batman having some vulnerability. Be it when talking to catwoman an having 0 moves (he looks like an insecure kid asking the popular girl out to the dance) or being scared shitless when he thinks the riddler discovered who he was.



I have not yet seen the movie so this is more Batsy in general

It makes sense that his social skills other than scary would be weak . Batman is as crazy as his rogues . Also while the comics call his disguise "millionaire playboy" this never made sense to me. Its too time consuming to be Batman . He's more the crepy reclusive billionaire type as he doesn't have the time or energy to schmooze or hobnob.  

FWIW we  see a shade of this in the animated Justice League where Wonder Women quips "No. No dating for the Batman. It might cut into your brooding time." 

Its more cuts into his prep time but yeah.

The truth Bruce is badly broken and wants to beat up his PTSD and trauma when in reality he'd be better off with a shrink

Anyway once I get a chance I am going to have to catch this movie as it looks pretty decent and as I rarely see movies , it might be a nice change.


----------



## Khelon Testudo (Apr 6, 2022)

It does make sense that someone who goes to such lengths to become a Vengeance Monster would actually have rather truncated social skills. In a way, this Bruce Wayne is a younger version of Michael Keating's Batman. I think the 3 movie arc will be Bruce learning how to become his playboy persona, and how to use it best for his crime and heroic obsessions.


----------



## Rabulias (Apr 6, 2022)

Khelon Testudo said:


> It does make sense that someone who goes to such lengths to become a Vengeance Monster would actually have rather truncated social skills. In a way, this Bruce Wayne is a younger version of Michael Keating's Batman. I think the 3 movie arc will be Bruce learning how to become his playboy persona, and how to use it best for his crime and heroic obsessions.



Yes to this. Early on, it's made clear that Bruce is not attending (and does not care about) Wayne Enterprises board meetings, and is burning through his wealth. As @This Effin’ GM pointed out here he has no game with Selina. At the mayor's funeral, when he gets out of the car the paparazzi react like he is rarely seen in public. The new mayor tells him he could do more for Gotham with philanthropy.

It has been said that Batman is the real identity, and Bruce Wayne is the mask. In this film we see him learning that not only does he need to stand for more than vengeance, but Bruce Wayne (and his wealth) can also be useful and valuable, and they need to be maintained/developed.


----------



## Beleriphon (Apr 15, 2022)

Rabulias said:


> It has been said that Batman is the real identity, and Bruce Wayne is the mask. In this film we see him learning that not only does he need to stand for more than vengeance, but Bruce Wayne (and his wealth) can also be useful and valuable, and they need to be maintained/developed.




I fully expect the inevitable sequel to at least briefly focus on the Reconstruction Fund and Bruce taking control of it and renaming it to something like the Martha Wayne Charity.


----------



## Stalker0 (Apr 18, 2022)

Just saw the movie, absolutely loved it. I really liked the Batman Begins trilogy, but in some ways this is the better Batman.

1) In an era of fast nonstop cuts, I give the movie props for actually taking time to breathe with the scenes. I actually feel like Batman is moving through this city instead of just zipping around everywhere (cut cut cut action action action).

2) Loved Catwoman, she is probably the most realistic version of the character to date. You could actually believe this is a real person. Sexy, badass yet vulnerable, clearly independent while equally clearly into Bats, yeah just nailed it.

3) Pattinson impressed me. The physical acting was awesome, but man there are a couple of amazing acting moments. There is a moment early in the movie where he sees a kid whose dad just dies. You can actually see the tear forming in one of his eyes through the mask, just a bit. But...perfect portrayal of a Batman looking in that kid's eyes and instantly replying his own trauma in his head. Overall, he's not my favorite Batman but I really like his Bruce Wayne, awkward, ethereal, someone who is clearly out of touch with things and lives in his own reality. Then the scene towards the end when a mook says "I'm vengeance" and you can just see Batman's world is rocked. He realizes what he has inspired, what he has truly done, and the disgust is just visceral.

4) Got to give props to the Riddler.....he actually succeeded in his master plan...for the most part. Though he may not yet get the fame he so desired, he ultimately flushed the city and Falcone. Also I really appreciate that the super smart Riddler actually figured out Batman's identity, but realizes that unmasking him serves no point...because Batman is actually part of the solution, just like "he is"

5) I appreciated the "invincible armor" of Batman. Though its unrealistic from a tech standpoint, its much more realistic in explaining how Batman can actually stand up to these hordes of goons with guns. Simply put....he's nigh indestructible to most handguns and rifles, and seems like he can take a small bomb alright as well. So Batman can be slow and methodical, he doesn't have to be an ultra fast ninja that somehow dodges bullets....he just takes them off his invincible armor and never stops. The scenes where you see a guy shoot him, and he just keeps moving forward...I mean its terrifying and awesome!

6) Hehe one of my few gripes with the movie....the cowl's nose just looked weird. Its basically this one patch of leather folder on his nose and stitched in, and it just looked weird to me


Probably my favorite scene in the whole movie is near the end when Batman is out there with the firefighters and medics, just helping people after the crisis. In that one scene we get a huge character shift for him, having just seen what his "Vengeance" focused narrative has done to the city, he realizes that the biggest thing he can do, is not inspire fear in the shadows, but inspire hope in the light. Batman is at that moment, just a guy, just like all the other people there....and in doing so, his symbol grows more to the people of Gotham than in the last two years prior.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2022)

It occurs to me that Batman did not succeed at anything in this movie. He solved some riddles after each crime, but didn't prevent a single crime. Didn't catch the Riddler. He was just playing catch up until Riddler let himself be caught. Didn't stop the final bomb plan. The one thing he did was help some folks out of the wreckage at the end, but that was his only accomplishment in this film. It's like Raiders of the Lost Ark (where Indy achieves nothing in the whole movie).

Still loved it though.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 18, 2022)

A friend referred to the opening sequence as the greatest Batman short film in history, and I have to agree. Watching the movie now.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> A friend referred to the opening sequence as the greatest Batman short film in history, and I have to agree. Watching the movie now.



It reminded me of so many comic book openings. A traditional Batman 'I am the night' voiceover.

Also, it's Taxi Driver.


----------



## Bolares (Apr 19, 2022)

Morrus said:


> It occurs to me that Batman did not succeed at anything in this movie. He solved some riddles after each crime, but didn't prevent a single crime. Didn't catch the Riddler. He was just playing catch up until Riddler let himself be caught. Didn't stop the final bomb plan. The one thing he did was help some folks out of the wreckage at the end, but that was his only accomplishment in this film. It's like Raiders of the Lost Ark (where Indy achieves nothing in the whole movie).
> 
> Still loved it though.



He saved all that people at the end, when they were going to be eletrocuted.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2022)

Bolares said:


> He saved all that people at the end, when they were going to be eletrocuted.



As I said.


----------



## Bolares (Apr 19, 2022)

Morrus said:


> As I said.



Yeah, but he didn’t just save them from a wreck. He stopped them from being shocked to their death first. He also saved that man from the gang in the start.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2022)

Bolares said:


> Yeah, but he didn’t just save them from a wreck. He stopped them from being shocked to their death first. He also saved that man from the gang in the start.



I mean, the electric wire was part of the wreckage, but sure ok. You are correct.


----------



## Stalker0 (Apr 19, 2022)

Morrus said:


> It occurs to me that Batman did not succeed at anything in this movie. He solved some riddles after each crime, but didn't prevent a single crime. Didn't catch the Riddler. He was just playing catch up until Riddler let himself be caught. Didn't stop the final bomb plan. The one thing he did was help some folks out of the wreckage at the end, but that was his only accomplishment in this film. It's like Raiders of the Lost Ark (where Indy achieves nothing in the whole movie).
> 
> Still loved it though.



We could argue that ultimately is the character development of this Batman.

His whole "I am Vengeance" schtick is NOT working, and that is reiterated across the movie. His beat up the bad guys routine ultimately fails, and in fact, is encouraging new psychopaths. Only when he changes gears to start helping the innocent instead of punishing the guilty, does he finally gain victory.


----------



## payn (Apr 19, 2022)

Just saw it now. I really enjoyed how it did so many origin stories without having to start at square one. All these characters are on their way to becoming who they famously will be. I love John Turturro and he really brought it in this. Colin Farrell I have liked for along time and his penguin was great too. My only complaint for actors was Jefferey Wright's Gordon, though I blame the writing. His Gordon basically serves as a get bats in and out of places and a plot mover. Even more annoying was the parts he says things out loud that I am clearly reading on the screen. I saw the movie alone, but it was like I was watching it with the slowest person I know and having to explain to them what's happening constantly (you know the type).


----------



## Davies (Apr 19, 2022)

Morrus said:


> It occurs to me that Batman did not succeed at anything in this movie. He solved some riddles after each crime, but didn't prevent a single crime. Didn't catch the Riddler. He was just playing catch up until Riddler let himself be caught. Didn't stop the final bomb plan. The one thing he did was help some folks out of the wreckage at the end, but that was his only accomplishment in this film. It's like Raiders of the Lost Ark (where Indy achieves nothing in the whole movie).



Except, you know, saving Marion from someone who would have tortured and murdered her.


----------



## GreyLord (Apr 19, 2022)

Davies said:


> Except, you know, saving Marion from someone who would have tortured and murdered her.




Actually, if you think on ironies, they'd have never found the Ark if it wasn't for Indiana Jones.


----------



## Older Beholder (Apr 19, 2022)

Morrus said:


> It occurs to me that Batman did not succeed at anything in this movie. He solved some riddles after each crime, but didn't prevent a single crime. Didn't catch the Riddler. He was just playing catch up until Riddler let himself be caught. Didn't stop the final bomb plan. The one thing he did was help some folks out of the wreckage at the end, but that was his only accomplishment in this film. It's like Raiders of the Lost Ark (where Indy achieves nothing in the whole movie).
> 
> Still loved it though.




He also saved Bruce Wayne. 
I did have the same thought at one point in the movie, and I think more people may have died in the car chase with the penguin (who they let go). 

But it didn't really impact my enjoyment of the film.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 19, 2022)

Morrus said:


> It reminded me of so many comic book openings. A traditional Batman 'I am the night' voiceover.
> 
> Also, it's Taxi Driver.



Reminded me very much of Rorschach's voice-over from "Watchmen."


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> Reminded me very much of Rorschach's voice-over from "Watchmen."



Also Taxi Driver!


----------



## Bolares (Apr 19, 2022)

Sometimes I think you can't be Noir (or Neonoir) without a dramatic voiceover in the start of the movie


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 19, 2022)

Morrus said:


> Also Taxi Driver!



Best line of the movie: "They think that I'm in the darkness. I _am_ the darkness." Whether he's actually there or not, he's there, because they fear that he is.


----------



## payn (Apr 19, 2022)

Bolares said:


> Sometimes I think you can't be Noir (or Neonoir) without a dramatic voiceover in the start of the movie



You can, you very much can.


----------



## embee (Apr 19, 2022)

I really enjoyed it. 

It focused on the detective side of Batman. Less punching (relatively speaking) and more solving. 

I loved that it was willing to slaughter some sacred cows of the mythos, such as Saint Thomas, best embodied in _Batman Begins_. _The Batman'_s Thomas Wayne is definitely more in keeping with Frank Miller. Especially with the inclusion of the _Long Halloween_ part where Thomas had saved Falcone's life while a young Bruce watched from afar. 

Just as the Tom Holland _Spider-Man _movies didn't show Uncle Ben getting killed, _The Batman_ didn't show Thomas and Martha getting killed. Thank goodness for small mercies. 

The big name actors allowed themselves to get immersed and disappear in the roles. Russell Crowe, who only had a bit part, did solid work as Commissioner Savage. Mad props, though, to Colin Farrell whose Penguin by-way-of Robert DeNiro's Al Capone was great. 

This is a relentlessly bleak movie. Tonally, on the same level as _Arkham Asylum: A Serious House On Serious Earth_.  The mood is fairly well set by the use of Nirvana's _Something In The Way._ 

In the grand scheme of things, I'd put _The Batman _near the top of the heap. Paul Dano's RIddler isn't as epic as Heath Ledger's Joker but Robert Pattinson is a better rookie Batman than Christian Bale. As far as their portrayals of Bruce Wayne, well, there's almost no Bruce Wayne in the movie. 

I've long been a fan of _AA:ASHOSE_ and because of that, because the production is so close to Dave McKean's vision of Batman, I really like this movie. I think I like it more than _Batman Begins._


----------



## embee (Apr 19, 2022)

Morrus said:


> It occurs to me that Batman did not succeed at anything in this movie. He solved some riddles after each crime, but didn't prevent a single crime. Didn't catch the Riddler. He was just playing catch up until Riddler let himself be caught. Didn't stop the final bomb plan. The one thing he did was help some folks out of the wreckage at the end, but that was his only accomplishment in this film. It's like Raiders of the Lost Ark (where Indy achieves nothing in the whole movie).
> 
> Still loved it though.



Batman never really succeeds anyway. Villain kills someone, Batman tracks down villain and beats him up. Villain winds up back in Arkham and inevitably escapes, killing again. 

He saves a couple of lives along the way but the bad guy always goes on to kill again. 

That said, Batman standing on the wreckage, actually helping survivors, is probably at the level of Gordon's closing monologue at the end of _The Dark Knight_.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2022)

embee said:


> The big name actors allowed themselves to get immersed and disappear in the roles. Russell Crowe, who only had a bit part, did solid work as Commissioner Savage.



Even going so far as change his name to Alex Ferns and joining the cast of _Eastenders_!


----------



## embee (Apr 19, 2022)

Morrus said:


> Even going so far as change his name to Alex Ferns!



Lol... my bad. I have no idea why I had thought that. Maybe I hallucinated that Russell Crowe was going to be in it.


----------



## Davies (Apr 19, 2022)

GreyLord said:


> Actually, if you think on ironies, they'd have never found the Ark if it wasn't for Indiana Jones.



No.


----------



## DeviousQuail (Apr 20, 2022)

Streamed this movie over two nights with my wife. We paused it after the bomb at Wayne manor thinking it would be over soon. Turns out there was another 70+ minutes and we couldn't last that long. We both liked it but were confused as to what could possibly fill the remainder of that time. 

Finished it tonight and both of us felt that it failed to stick the landing. Just too long and needed to skip the whole incel followers naughty word at the end. End with the seawalls blowing and batman coming in to save people. You can still do the realization that vengeance won't work and being a symbol of hope is better. 

Overall I liked the movie even with my poor opinion of the ending and length. Pattison was an excellent second year batman, Kravitz was an intriguing cat woman, Paul Dano was a hero of a Riddler, and I cannot believe that's Colin Ferrell playing penguin but it totally works. 

My one question is whether Riddler actually learned batman's identity. That scene in arkham started off like he knew but then he said they failed to get Bruce Wayne and Pattison's immediate change in demeanor made me think riddler didn't know.


----------



## Davies (Apr 20, 2022)

DeviousQuail said:


> My one question is whether Riddler actually learned batman's identity. That scene in arkham started off like he knew but then he said they failed to get Bruce Wayne and Pattison's immediate change in demeanor made me think riddler didn't know.



Given the hatred he expresses for Bruce, and the fact that he laments that Bruce was the one that they missed where he was hoping that Batman would stay there in the asylum with him while his endgame* played out ... I don't think so.


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 20, 2022)

DeviousQuail said:


> My one question is whether Riddler actually learned batman's identity. That scene in arkham started off like he knew but then he said they failed to get Bruce Wayne and Pattison's immediate change in demeanor made me think riddler didn't know.



Right. The implication is that he didn't put that part together.  At first it LOOKS like he's figured it out, and Bruce freaks out. He's paralyzed with panic.  But he keeps quiet and listens, and gradually realizes that Riddler doesn't actually know.


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 20, 2022)

The Batman BTS Video Shows Robert Pattinson Stored His Vape In Utility Belt
					

Pattinson stored a vape in his Batsuit.




					screenrant.com


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 20, 2022)

I finally was able to watch THE BATMAN last night. Thanks, HBO Max!

...and I have thoughts. So very many thoughts. I'm still sorting through them.

But let's see. I think that the main issue is that ... well, because of all the hype that was in the air, I felt that it was a little disappointing. After a while, I was kinda like, "Okay, it's _Seven_, but not quite as grizzly and dark, and not as tight and suspenseful, and with Batman."

Which.... I mean, cool? I love the comic (and movie, also on HBO Max) of Batman: Year One. And I dug the approach here (Batman: Year Two?). And there was a lot to like!

I really like the approach that Robert Pattinson took to the role. It's refreshing and interesting. And the cast? Oh my. Zoe Kravitz, Colin Farrell (woah), Jeffrey Wright, Andy Serkis. At one point, I had to grab a drink, and I heard a voice, and I was like ... wait, that can't be ... oh yes, it's John Turturro! 

And the set design. It was, well, nearly perfect. There was a slight bit of jarring (the images of Gotham City / Times Square that included all the modern billboards and touches were great, but then didn't mesh with the perfect 20s art deco interiors ... it was so close ....), but the oppressiveness and opulence ... and corruption was visual. 

But this morning, I remain vaguely unsatisfied. What does it mean? I think to the last movie I saw on HBO Max ... _Drive My Car_ ... I know it's not fair to compare, but that movie sticks with me. It meant something. Or _Dune_, for that matter. As frustrating as watching half a movie is (ARGHHH!) the sounds and the visuals of that movie truly transported me. 

I just don't know. This movie was certainly fine. It was even good! I did not regret watching it ... which, three hours. But as much as I looked forward to watching it, my main thing this morning is thinking that I'm going to re-watch _Seven_.

WHAT'S IN THE BOX!!???!!!!


----------



## payn (Apr 20, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I finally was able to watch THE BATMAN last night. Thanks, HBO Max!
> 
> ...and I have thoughts. So very many thoughts. I'm still sorting through them.
> 
> ...



I kept waiting for The Cure to play myself. This movie was definitely the_ influenced by _Batman movie. Which, im good with, since it picked really good films to inspire it. The end result keeps it from being great in itself but if it gets another generation into film I'm all for it.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 20, 2022)

payn said:


> I kept waiting for The Cure to play myself. This movie was definitely the_ influenced by _Batman movie. Which, im good with, since it picked really good films to inspire it. The end result keeps it from being great in itself but if it gets another generation into film I'm all for it.



So I'm not the only one who was waiting for that?


----------



## Bolares (Apr 20, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I finally was able to watch THE BATMAN last night. Thanks, HBO Max!
> 
> ...and I have thoughts. So very many thoughts. I'm still sorting through them.
> 
> ...



Expectations suck...


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 20, 2022)

Bolares said:


> Expectations suck...



Mine were quite low, so I was more than just pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 20, 2022)

Watched it last night and it was long, I may gave missed bits due to sleep winning. Good story overall though

I was intrigued with them giving the Riddler a serial killer twist, but missed the green
Zoe Kravitz was very good though I kept thinking she was more Huntress than not-Catwoman. Bats was brutal and good to see him actually investigating, though he was a bit ineffective and missed all the crimes until after the fact. Pattison was a good Batman but I wasnt so keen on emo goth Bruce.

also when did they change Marthas name from Kane to Arkham?


----------



## Rikka66 (Apr 20, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> also when did they change Marthas name from Kane to Arkham?



I know it's not the first adaptation to have connected his mother to the Arkham family, though I don't believe it's true in the "default" lore.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Apr 22, 2022)

I finally got around to watching this movie. As someone that hasn't really seen many Batman movies (I've only seen the Christopher Nolan trilogy and Batman v Superman), this was probably my second favorite Batman movie. I liked it more than Batman Begins and the Dark Knight Rises, but I still prefer the Dark Knight to this one. And this is easily the best live action translation of Catwoman that I've seen (granted, this isn't saying a lot, but it's still notable). And they did a great job with the Riddler and how he contrasted with Batman. 

There were some scenes that I feel went on too long, some story beats that I don't think worked that well, and clichés that I'm really tired of, but otherwise, I think that this is a great movie.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2022)

AcererakTriple6 said:


> And this is easily the best live action translation of Catwoman that I've seen (granted, this isn't saying a lot, but it's still notable).



Well, you've seen one, presumably? Anne Hathaway?


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Apr 22, 2022)

Morrus said:


> Well, you've seen one, presumably? Anne Hathaway?



And the Catwoman 2004 movie.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2022)

AcererakTriple6 said:


> And the Catwoman 2004 movie.



I'd forgotten that even existed!


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Apr 22, 2022)

Morrus said:


> I'd forgotten that even existed!



That's probably a good thing.


----------



## payn (Apr 22, 2022)

Pfeiffer still my favorite.


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 22, 2022)

Pfeiffer was iconic, but Kravitz is definitely a worthy successor.


----------



## payn (Apr 22, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> Pfeiffer was iconic, but Kravitz is definitely a worthy successor.



Maybe. I felt like the writing betrayed Kravitz a bit. The character just seemed like a plot delivery vehicle and cosplay doll. I would have liked to see more. (Wright's Gordon had many of the same issues, IMO)


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 22, 2022)

I can see the concerns, but I thought she came off better and got more to do than Gordon.  I agree that Gordon was a bit underwritten and Wright not utilized to his full ability.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 22, 2022)

AcererakTriple6 said:


> I finally got around to watching this movie. As someone that hasn't really seen many Batman movies (I've only seen the Christopher Nolan trilogy and Batman v Superman), this was probably my second favorite Batman movie. I liked it more than Batman Begins and the Dark Knight Rises, but I still prefer the Dark Knight to this one. And this is easily the best live action translation of Catwoman that I've seen (granted, this isn't saying a lot, but it's still notable). And they did a great job with the Riddler and how he contrasted with Batman.
> 
> There were some scenes that I feel went on too long, some story beats that I don't think worked that well, and clichés that I'm really tired of, but otherwise, I think that this is a great movie.



Maybe the best part of the plot was how they played on the similarities of The Riddler and Batman, to the point that Riddler thought that they were working together. Was that an expression of his arguable madness, or was it his honest take on what he saw Batman doing in the city? Seeing Batman come to that realization was well played.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 22, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> I can see the concerns, but I thought she came off better and got more to do than Gordon.  I agree that Gordon was a bit underwritten and Wright not utilized to his full ability.




If you want to see Wright utilized to his ability, _The French Dispatch _is streaming on HBO Max.

And it is really, really good. 

(If you like Wes Anderson. If you absolutely hate his style, well .... it's Wes Anderson.)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 22, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> Maybe the best part of the plot was how they played on the similarities of The Riddler and Batman, to the point that Riddler thought that they were working together. Was that an expression of his arguable madness, or was it his honest take on what he saw Batman doing in the city? Seeing Batman come to that realization was well played.




I mean, you're not wrong, but ....

Isn't that really the heart of all "great" Batman stories?

Why did people like _The Dark Knight_ so much? Well, one reason is that it explored how the Joker wanted to show the Batman that they were so similar. (Really, that's kind of the Joker's raison d'etre in most modern takes ... the dark(er?) mirror to the Batman). 

Doesn't it feel like modern depictions of Batman always have him brooding about "the edge," with villains that are all like, "Hey, we are the same ... just go a little farther, buddy!" Not to complain too much- they keep mining the vein because it has resonance, but it does feel very familiar.


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 22, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> If you want to see Wright utilized to his ability, _The French Dispatch _is streaming on HBO Max.
> 
> And it is really, really good.
> 
> (If you like Wes Anderson. If you absolutely hate his style, well .... it's Wes Anderson.)



Yes, I loved it.  And it definitely made good use of Wright's talents.


----------



## payn (Apr 22, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I mean, you're not wrong, but ....
> 
> Isn't that really the heart of all "great" Batman stories?
> 
> ...



Its one of my favorite supers tropes. 
_Punisher to Dare Devil_: "You're one bad day away from being me..."


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 22, 2022)

AcererakTriple6 said:


> . And this is easily the best live action translation of Catwoman that I've seen



I dunno, she felt more like Huntress than a version of Catwoman


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 22, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I mean, you're not wrong, but ....
> 
> Isn't that really the heart of all "great" Batman stories?
> 
> ...



Perhaps, but most modern iterations of Batman lean heavily on the violence and not so much on the detective, nor psychological aspects of the character. It's very easy for people to fall into the "might makes right" mindset and ignore the commentary. to me, in fact, it seems that they generally concentrate on how Batman is soooooo different from those he fights and is justified in whatever violence he inflicts. Whatever rights he abridges. As some people have stated, more than once, it's like he's merely a reflection of what the police could actually accomplish, if the gloves were taken off. It's as ironic as police wearing "The Punisher" pins.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 22, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> It's as ironic as police wearing "The Punisher" pins.




....not sure ironic is the term I'd use.


----------



## embee (Apr 22, 2022)

AcererakTriple6 said:


> I finally got around to watching this movie. As someone that hasn't really seen many Batman movies (I've only seen the Christopher Nolan trilogy and Batman v Superman), this was probably my second favorite Batman movie. I liked it more than Batman Begins and the Dark Knight Rises, but I still prefer the Dark Knight to this one. And this is easily the best live action translation of Catwoman that I've seen (granted, this isn't saying a lot, but it's still notable). And they did a great job with the Riddler and how he contrasted with Batman.
> 
> There were some scenes that I feel went on too long, some story beats that I don't think worked that well, and clichés that I'm really tired of, but otherwise, I think that this is a great movie.



You, sir, speak heresy.

Everyone knows that Eartha Kitt is the greatest Catwoman that ever was and ever will be.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 22, 2022)

embee said:


> You, sir, speak heresy.
> 
> Everyone knows that Eartha Kitt is the greatest Catwoman that ever was and ever will be.



Agreed, she was purrrrrfect


----------



## BrokenTwin (Apr 22, 2022)

One of my favorite depictions of the character to date. I really liked how blatantly the movie calls out that taking out your childhood trauma on people you think deserve it by calling it vengeance doesn't actually help anybody.

Selina talking down to Batman that he doesn't understand anything when he said that her friend made her choices was also very cathartic. Kinda wish they had leaned into that a little more, but I'm still happy with what I got.

Edit: Removing mild vulgarity.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Apr 22, 2022)

BrokenTwin said:


> One of my favorite depictions of the character to date. I really liked how blatantly the movie calls out that taking out your childhood trauma on people you think deserve it by calling it vengeance doesn't actually help anybody.
> 
> Selina talking naughty word to Batman that he doesn't understand anything when he said that her friend made her choices was also very cathartic. Kinda wish they had leaned into that a little more, but I'm still happy with what I got.



I really liked how this movie leaned into "Maybe having a privileged billionaire vigilante isn't the best solution for crime problems, even in such a scumbag city like Gotham." How he inspired the Riddler and had such a rigid and unempathetic ideology about crime was really well done, IMO.


----------



## BrokenTwin (Apr 23, 2022)

AcererakTriple6 said:


> I really liked how this movie leaned into "Maybe having a privileged billionaire vigilante isn't the best solution for crime problems, even in such a scumbag city like Gotham." How he inspired the Riddler and had such a rigid and unempathetic ideology about crime was really well done, IMO.



And the movie all but outright stated that he could have had a much greater positive impact on the city if he had just paid attention to his father's family legacy project and prevented it from immediately becoming a free handout for the wealthy and corrupt and done nothing else.


----------



## ART! (Apr 23, 2022)

embee said:


> You, sir, speak heresy.
> 
> Everyone knows that Eartha Kitt is the greatest Catwoman that ever was and ever will be.



I'll see your Eartha Kitt and raise you a Julie Newmar!


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 23, 2022)

ART! said:


> I'll see your Eartha Kitt and raise you a Julie Newmar!



I like Julie, but Eartha was far more cat-like.


----------



## Mezuka (Apr 25, 2022)

I liked this younger, less self-assured and sometimes vulnerable Batman. The sub-plot with cat women is very well done. The Riddler was properly unhinged and the root of his mania was believable.  

The violence is more realistic in the sense that it's like a short-sharp-shock. Over and done quickly. No needlessly extended graphic battle scenes. He gets punched around a lot too.

The movie takes the time to tell its tale properly and everything is set up for the follow up movie. A well done 'Batman Detective' movie.

Maybe the dead Mayor's boy will become Robin?

In my top 3 Batman movies.


----------



## Blue (Apr 25, 2022)

I enjoyed The Batman - it's over the threshold into "good even for Batman", but not my top, which is still Christian Bale.

One of the things I really like that differentiated it was how grounded it felt.  All of this felt possible, not just four-color comics.  I absolutely loved Penguin, and he rang true.  Some for just about everyone else except Selena - they all felt like they could exist, including Batman and Riddler.

Not that I disliked Selena - she was fantastic!  But with no explanation for her superior fighting style and such she felt more like a comic character and less "real world" than the others.

The very grounding make the violence more real to me, as it wasn't invulnerable people punching each other.

Pattinson's Bruce Wayne was jarring as a large shift in expectations, and when I first saw it I was moved to dislike it, but that slowly transformed into appreciation of how they used him in the story.  The eccentric hermit who wasn't a proper custodian of his family wealth because he was consumed by being the Batman worked.  And again, felt real.

On the other hand, I appreciated Pattinson's Batman from the beginning.  He was just as much a detective as a pugilist, he came across as intimidating and unworldly.  The feel the police had for him early film, and when one stopped him and he just stared without speaking really brought the point home, and how it transformed but kept that uneasy later in the film where he was ignoring a officer telling him nt to touch evidence and the officer was pretty clearly "whelp, that didn't work but I'm not going to try anything more drastic.  guess he can touch it."

It was a long movie, and felt like a long movie, but I appreciated the pacing of just about every individual scene so I don't know how to change that without cutting things out.


----------



## ART! (Apr 25, 2022)

One of the interesting things this movie does is make the Christian Bale movies look very, very mainstream in comparison. I mean, they're clearly meant to be mainstream entertainment, and I guess this one is, too?, but the _very_ specific mood/tone/vibe of this one makes those previous movies seem more pedestrian. I don't mean that as a knock, so maybe "pedestrian" isn't the word.


----------



## Mezuka (Apr 25, 2022)

ART! said:


> One of the interesting things this movie does is make the Christian Bale movies look very, very mainstream in comparison. I mean, they're clearly meant to be mainstream entertainment, and I guess this one is, too?, but the _very_ specific mood/tone/vibe of this one makes those previous movies seem more pedestrian. I don't mean that as a knock, so maybe "pedestrian" isn't the word.



It's a stylistic transition.

Burton's Batman were over the top and shot completely in kitch studio sets.

Nolan's movies were shot on actual locations. They certainly felt more real when I saw them but they have unrealistic blockbuster moments with big explosions and vehicle chases.

Reeves Batman is one step closer to a gritty reality. My theory is that Villeneuve's  (Sicario) style has had a profound effect on how directors shoot their films. Which is good. A return to a Serpico and Taxi Driver aesthetic is long over due.


----------



## Beleriphon (Apr 25, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> also when did they change Marthas name from Kane to Arkham?



Batman: Earth-One. Alfred is much more like the Andy Serkis version as well.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Apr 25, 2022)

Mezuka said:


> Villeneuve



Oh, Villeneuve could make an absolutely amazing superhero movie. I think Batman could actually work well for him.


----------



## payn (Apr 25, 2022)

AcererakTriple6 said:


> Oh, Villeneuve could make an absolutely amazing superhero movie. I think Batman could actually work well for him.



I'm not so sure. I think he could do a very specific, and thus limited, range of supers well. Batman would certainly be on the list.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 25, 2022)

payn said:


> I'm not so sure. I think he could do a very specific, and thus limited, range of supers well. Batman would certainly be on the list.



I would think that something more along the lines of "Magnus: Robot Fighter" might be more up his alley.


----------



## payn (Apr 25, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> I would think that something more along the lines of "Magnus: Robot Fighter" might be more up his alley.



I dont know what that is, but if its dependent on establishing ambiance and slower pace then probably. A big part of what Villeneuve does so well is letting a scene breath and allowing pressure to build up. Not the typical experience associated with supers.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 25, 2022)

payn said:


> I dont know what that is, but if its dependent on establishing ambiance and slower pace then probably. A big part of what Villeneuve does so well is letting a scene breath and allowing pressure to build up. Not the typical experience associated with supers.



Think Will Smith's "I, Robot" in the year 4000, except the hero was actually raised by a robot instead of hating them. Heavy on Asimov's Three Laws of Robotics. i used to read them in the '60s, when they were published by Gold Key Comics.









						Magnus, Robot Fighter - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mezuka (Apr 25, 2022)

payn said:


> I'm not so sure. I think he could do a very specific, and thus limited, range of supers well. Batman would certainly be on the list.






payn said:


> I dont know what that is, but if its dependent on establishing ambiance and slower pace then probably. A big part of what Villeneuve does so well is letting a scene breath and allowing pressure to build up. Not the typical experience associated with supers.




We might be surprised. The 'real lasers' in Dune scared the naughty word out of me. The Sardaukar fight scenes were good too.


----------



## embee (Apr 26, 2022)

Mezuka said:


> The 'real lasers' in Dune scared the naughty word out of me. The Sardaukar fight scenes were good too.



Maybe I watch too many CinemaSins videos but the "real lasers" in Dune - in the Duncan Idaho fight scene especially - made me say "15,000 years in the future and they're still using knives and pointy sticks to fight instead of the lasers that they can use to cut through steel and concrete instantly."

Vladimir Putin: Ruthless despot willing to kill millions from afar with nuclear missiles and chemical weapons

Vladimir Harkonnen: *Purportedly* ruthless despot not willing to kill millions from afar with nuclear missiles and chemical weapons and who instead uses knives and pointy sticks.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 26, 2022)

embee said:


> Maybe I watch too many CinemaSins videos but the "real lasers" in Dune - in the Duncan Idaho fight scene especially - made me say "15,000 years in the future and they're still using knives and pointy sticks to fight instead of the lasers that they can use to cut through steel and concrete instantly."
> 
> Vladimir Putin: Ruthless despot willing to kill millions from afar with nuclear missiles and chemical weapons
> 
> Vladimir Harkonnen: *Purportedly* ruthless despot not willing to kill millions from afar with nuclear missiles and chemical weapons and who instead uses knives and pointy sticks.



Something, something, uninhabitable for 1,000 years or something....


----------



## payn (Apr 26, 2022)

embee said:


> Maybe I watch too many CinemaSins videos but the "real lasers" in Dune - in the Duncan Idaho fight scene especially - made me say "15,000 years in the future and they're still using knives and pointy sticks to fight instead of the lasers that they can use to cut through steel and concrete instantly."
> 
> Vladimir Putin: Ruthless despot willing to kill millions from afar with nuclear missiles and chemical weapons
> 
> Vladimir Harkonnen: *Purportedly* ruthless despot not willing to kill millions from afar with nuclear missiles and chemical weapons and who instead uses knives and pointy sticks.



You've been watching too many cinemasins videos.


----------



## Bolares (Apr 26, 2022)

embee said:


> Vladimir Harkonnen: *Purportedly* ruthless despot not willing to kill millions from afar with nuclear missiles and chemical weapons and who instead uses knives and pointy sticks.



And riskdamaging their only source to spice? Why, when he can use the emperor's private army to fight for him?


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 26, 2022)

It's been a while; did they mention in the movie the thing about las-guns hitting shields = explosion killing both parties?


----------



## Mezuka (Apr 26, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> It's been a while; did they mention in the movie the thing about las-guns hitting shields = explosion killing both parties?



Not sure about the movie. In the books, it creates a nuclear explosion. It's strictly forbidden by Emperor. In the rpg by Modiphius, we are very careful how we use our lasguns.


----------



## Mallus (Apr 26, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> It's been a while; did they mention in the movie the thing about las-guns hitting shields = explosion killing both parties?



Nope. Didn't explain it at all. I really respect Villeneuve's decision not to use even a single frame of the film to elucidate the explode-y reaction that occurs when a laser intersects a Holtzmann Effect shield.

It's almost like he was deliberately provoking all those Youtube/social media critics who operate on the assumption that all writers are incredibly stupid.

 (or maybe the assumption is their own subscribers are stupid?)


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Apr 26, 2022)

payn said:


> You've been watching too many cinemasins videos.



Any amount is too much. And I say this as someone that used to enjoy their videos (I am deeply ashamed of this part of my past).


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Apr 27, 2022)

It's been confirmed that this movie is getting a sequel. 








						The Batman Sequel Announced With Robert Pattinson at CinemaCon 2022 - IGN
					

WB has officially announced a sequel to Matt Reeves' Batman, confirming that Robert Pattinson and crew will be back for another adventure.




					www.ign.com


----------



## Bolares (Apr 27, 2022)

AcererakTriple6 said:


> Any amount is too much. And I say this as someone that used to enjoy their videos (I am deeply ashamed of this part of my past).



Have you watched Cinema Wins? A much more positive take.


----------



## Mezuka (Apr 27, 2022)

I'd have to rewatch it again but thinking back on the shots of Bruce there is definitely a silent movie quality to the postures and makeup. Especially when he is at the computer with the black makeup around his eyes. Got a German expressionism vibe.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Apr 27, 2022)

Bolares said:


> Have you watched Cinema Wins? A much more positive take.



Yeah, I have. But I've discovered that I don't really like movie "reviews" where the entirety of the "review" has to be either negative or positive. I prefer much more balanced/fair reviews now, like captainmidnight and similar channels.


----------



## Bolares (Apr 29, 2022)

AcererakTriple6 said:


> Yeah, I have. But I've discovered that I don't really like movie "reviews" where the entirety of the "review" has to be either negative or positive. I prefer much more balanced/fair reviews now, like captainmidnight and similar channels.



I don’t really watch reviews. When I watch cinema wins it’s more for enterteinment porpuses. Wanting to see a guy show his apreciation for a piece of media, either one I like too or to show me something good about a movie I didn’t like so much


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 30, 2022)

This is the only live-action Batman I've ever enjoyed. I had a few quibbles, mainly about my costume preferences and I hope the next two give us as decent Robin at last, but overall I really liked it.


----------



## Stalker0 (Apr 30, 2022)

Bolares said:


> When I watch cinema wins it’s more for enterteinment porpuses.



Agreed. CS is intentionally nitpicky, that's the schtick. I mainly watch it because they will point out little details in a movie I would have never noticed on my own.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Apr 30, 2022)

Stalker0 said:


> Agreed. CS is intentionally nitpicky, that's the schtick. I mainly watch it because they will point out little details in a movie I would have never noticed on my own.



I stopped watching them after they got something wrong in a video and tried to claim that they purposefully got it wrong when called out for it. And most of the sins that they put aren't legit nitpicks or even faults with the movie. It's just their overdone in-jokes that they make whenever someone eats an apple in the movie or inappropriate comments about actresses they're attracted to in the movie. 

If you want to watch a channel that points out the small details of a movie without all of that stuff, there are multiple channels that point out Easter eggs and small details that you might have missed about the movie.


----------



## Mallus (May 1, 2022)

And more generally speaking, if a lack of continuity errors and similar faults were important in film they’d give awards for it at Cannes & the Oscars.

(spoiler for people who only watch YouTube: they don’t)


----------



## Bolares (May 1, 2022)

AcererakTriple6 said:


> I stopped watching them after they got something wrong in a video and tried to claim that they purposefully got it wrong when called out for it. And most of the sins that they put aren't legit nitpicks or even faults with the movie. It's just their overdone in-jokes that they make whenever someone eats an apple in the movie or inappropriate comments about actresses they're attracted to in the movie.
> 
> If you want to watch a channel that points out the small details of a movie without all of that stuff, there are multiple channels that point out Easter eggs and small details that you might have missed about the movie.



I honestly got cringed out by their constant “this scene does not contain a lap dance” jokes….


----------



## R_J_K75 (May 5, 2022)

Took me 7 times of trying to get through this movie, I finally did it.  Its long and plodding.  On a scale of 1-10. I'm going to go 4.  It seemed like the ...wait for Pt2 when the Joker gets here.


----------



## mari99 (Aug 24, 2022)

One of the best super hero movies since the dark knight and watchmen. A scenario which increases in power in tension carried by a realization of any beauty.


----------



## Imaculata (Aug 24, 2022)

I enjoyed it a lot. It is oozing with atmosphere and is just one long film noire detective story. The Riddler is fantastic. I'm glad we finally got to see a good Riddler, no offense Jim Carrey.


----------



## Davies (Aug 24, 2022)

Imaculata said:


> I'm glad we finally got to see a good Riddler, no offense Jim Carrey.



Yes, because every villain should be a serial killer/mass murderer. <rolls eyes>


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 24, 2022)

Davies said:


> Yes, because every villain should be a serial killer/mass murderer. <rolls eyes>



It's Batman. That's sort of a given.


----------



## Imaculata (Aug 24, 2022)

Davies said:


> Yes, because every villain should be a serial killer/mass murderer. <rolls eyes>



I felt there was a bit more depth to this riddler. It was great to see them incorporate the social media element in the Riddler's insatiable thirst for attention.

I prefer a more realistic Riddler to the goofy making of faces at the screen of Jim Carrey. Granted, there was a lot more wrong with that movie than just Jim Carrey. Tommy Lee Jones' Two Face was also pretty weak. But this new take on the Riddler was very compelling to watch and kind of creepy.


----------



## Davies (Aug 24, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> It's Batman. That's sort of a given.



No. It is not. Or it should not be.


----------



## Gradine (Aug 29, 2022)

Finally got around to watching this too. It's my new favorite Batman movie. Only quibble I can think of is that Jeffrey Wright spent way too much time trying to imitate batman voice. And it's super long, but it never dragged. Oh, and I can't believe that here in the year of someone's lord 2022 we're still using naughty wording fat suits. Colin Farrell still kicked ass though.

We're gonna re-watch the Nolan trilogy but I don't see even The Dark Knight (which had even worse pacing issues and false endings, and suffers just as much as the rest of the trilogy from Nolan's signature "what are these things you humans call emotions?") holding up well enough to match this. We recently re-watched the Burton/Schumaker flicks and as much as I enjoy Schumaker's version of high camp Batman as well, I think Reeves nailed the grounded gritty Batman movie perfectly while still having some measure of heart and moments of levity.


----------

